# Manscaping and What to tell Your Children



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I have shaved my genitals and closely trimmed my pubic hair for about 10 years now. My son is almost 8 and has seen me naked a few times, but hasn't commented ( probably he doesn't know any different ).

We have recently begun going to a gym to swim and he has seen other men naked in the locker room, most of whom have hair. Since that has happened, I tend to cover up more so he won't ask questions about why I don't have any.

I don't want to promote a "cover yourself up" environment, but I am also not sure what I would tell him.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Tell him if you don't trim it up Bigfoot hunters start taking plaster casts of your footprints in the front yard.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there something wrong with the truth?

Do you feel embarrassed that you shave your pubes?

I do the same thing, as well as my whole upper body.

I started doing it in college and was a little bit self-conscious about it for a while, like it was gayish thing or something. 

But it also made me feel better about myself.

My dad had more of a bigfoot philosophy.

Now I just see it as part of being well groomed, like I cut my hair and shave.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess telling him that no one likes loose pubes in their mouth isn't an option..... ;o) Its pretty practical if you enjoy giving/receiving oral but but obviously you're not going to put that out there with a child. I'd go wiith covering up as there is no good way to address it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He won't even care. It's not an issue.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I have no problems with being shaved and trimmed, it is just that I don't know how to express it in 8 year old terms. 

It is a tricky slope because I don't want him to feel embarrassed about showing himself, which I think he may pick up from me trying to be careful not to show myself. And I a lot hiding from embarrassment, it is more from an inability to explain it appropriately.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hummm, at age 8 (and I’ve got a 7-year-old) I don’t think you need to go any further than: some people are hairy some people are not. Some have hair on their backs some don’t. Etc., etc.

FWIW, and I do trim myself somewhat, but am red haired so have received this genera of inquiry from Son and Daughter, its just a curiosity – that’s all and you need go no further. 

Have you had the black/white, afro/straight hair, white/dark skin questions yet? I’d just look at this as another opportunity to positively develop your child’s open-mindedness and inquisitive nature.

Rock on Bro' -- you are an excellent Dad!


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

pinejacker said:


> I have no problems with being shaved and trimmed, it is just that I don't know how to express it in 8 year old terms.
> 
> It is a tricky slope because I don't want him to feel embarrassed about showing himself, which I think he may pick up from me trying to be careful not to show myself. And I a lot hiding from embarrassment, it is more from an inability to explain it appropriately.


I'd be much more concerned about the shout-out in the store that kids love to do to their parents.

"Hey dad LOOK! That's the same razor you use to shave down there!!!"

Whenever my kid starts a sentence "My dad said/did....." I get very nervous.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Spin Daddy. Just tell him that some people prefer it that way.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I have no problems with being shaved and trimmed, it is just that I don't know how to express it in 8 year old terms.
> 
> It is a tricky slope because I don't want him to feel embarrassed about showing himself, which I think he may pick up from me trying to be careful not to show myself. And I a lot hiding from embarrassment, it is more from an inability to explain it appropriately.


I am right there with you on this one (am a woman though). My daughter is 11 and a very impressionable age but too young to know the truth.

At first I used to cover up but I really didn't want to promote a bad body image issue. As I am a cyclist I ended up telling her that I wax because it is more comfortable when cycling/wearing lycra. It is a half truth but age appropriate.

Can you say you do it for sport or something?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still surprised that people still undress completely at gyms in front of other people. I can say that I have never been fully undressed in front of another man.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If he asks, tell him you find fuzzless cooler and more comfortable. Try not cover it up nor show embarrassment, because he'll pick up on that and feel confused and perhaps sense that something is amiss.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gbrad said:


> I'm still surprised that people still undress completely at gyms in front of other people. I can say that I have never been fully undressed in front of another man.


I know, I think most guys can be grouped into either ones who are comfortable with full-on frontal nudity for extended durations in the locker room, or those that aren't. I never really played team sports, but if I did you wouldn't catch me for more than a few seconds without atleast my drawers on or a towel. If I were showering, my towel would be at hand and would be wrapped around as soon as I was finished. I sometimes see guys strutting around at the Y like they are secretly getting a kick out of being naked around other men. I never understood that, seem unnecessary.

As for my pubic hair around my child? Well he doesn't know any better, I've had various phases of grooming down there at times when he's been around when I'm dressing or getting out of shower - I don't hide myself around him but I certainly don't deliberately expose myself to him, and he's never once been curious about anything, when he does I will explain, but its no big deal, though I wouldn't ever groom myself in those parts while he was in the bathroom or anything.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't ask / Don't tell. But if he does ask? "I don't like hair down there son". Nothing more.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Love the responses and suggestions. I am also a cyclist, so will likely use that explanation.

Regarding our gym, I have found that lots of older men just walk everywhere in the locker room totally naked. I don't mind, but it does provide a point of reference for little ones.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I just thought of something else.

The other reason I trim so much of my body hair is that its a pain the a$$ to dry off after a shower if I don't keep it short. You can use that explanation.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

pinejacker said:


> Love the responses and suggestions. I am also a cyclist, so will likely use that explanation.
> 
> Regarding our gym, I have found that lots of older men just walk everywhere in the locker room totally naked. I don't mind, but it does provide a point of reference for little ones.


Before grooming became popular, my friend was bathing in front of her son. He asked if she washed her elbows, behind her ears, etc. she figured bathing in front of him needed to come to an end when he asked if she washed that 'scruffy thing down there'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my 11 year old daughter was in my room when i was changing after my shower and as I have some stubble i was complaining to my husband about it. My 11 year said "gee mom, you really need to address that" ( the itching) she says "you know they have cream for that" (in her really sarcastic 11 year old way). I told her "well thats what happens when ya shave the cooch" to which she made a gross face and groaned before she left the room, telling me "mom thats WAYYYYYYYYY to much information"

If you dont act like its a big deal, they wont either.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't relate my son doesn't see me naked and I don't go to a gym and get undressed in a guys locker room. In fact I haven't done that since highschool and even then no one was 100% naked.

He'll figure it out one day.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> We have recently begun going to a gym to swim


I just wanted to say that I deeply admire the fact that you take the time to carry your 8 year old son to the gym to swim and you actually swim with him.
Along with other _grown_ men.:smthumbup:


----------

